# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  الهاتف LG G6 سيحصل على تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo في الربع الثاني من هذا العام

## mohamed73

الهاتف LG V30 حصل بالفعل على تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo في بعض الأماكن  حول العالم على عكس الهاتف LG G6 غير المحظوظ حتى الآن. وبالعودة إلى شهر  أكتوبر من العام الماضي، تم رصد وحدة من الهاتف LG G6 تعمل بنظام الأندرويد  8.0 Oreo في إحدى منصات إختبارات الأداء، وبعد ذلك في نهاية العام الماضي  وجدنا بأن شركة LG تختبر تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo للهاتف LG G6 في الصين.الآن إذا كنت مهتما بمعرفة متى سيكون تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo الرسمي  متوفرًا للهاتف LG G6 الخاص بك، فقد تكون سعيدًا بمعرفة أن هذا التحديث  سيصل إلى الهاتف LG G6، على الأقل في أوروبا في النصف الأول من هذا العام  وفقا للموقع الرسمي لشركة LG في إيطاليا.للآسف، هذا يعني أنه في السيناريو الأسوأ سيتوجب عليك الإنتظار إلى  أواخر شهر يونيو قبل أن ترى تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo يصل إلى الهاتف LG G6  الخاص بك على الرغم من حقيقة أنه لم يمضي بعد سنة واحدة على صدور هذا  الهاتف في السوق. وقبل الختام نود أن نشير إلى أن الحساب الرسمي لفرع شركة  LG في إيطاليا على شبكة تويتر قام بدفع الإطار الزمني لموعد إصدار التحديث  أكثر بحيث أشار الآن إلى أن التحديث سيصل في الربع الثاني من هذا العام،  وهو ما يعني في وقت ما بين شهري أبريل ويونيو. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

